# emerge sucht sed - ohne sed, kein emerge sed

## Royal

Habe immernoch Probleme mit meinem Portage. Mit dem Profil ist jetzt wieder alles bestens (dank dem Rescue snapshot).

Neues Problem:

Wenn ich etwas emergen möchte gibts folgende Fehlermeldung:

(auch beim emergen von sed : )

```
cvsint sed # emerge sed

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) sys-apps/sed-4.1.4 to /

>>> md5 files   ;-) sed-4.0.9.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) sed-4.1.4.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/dos2unix

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/unix2dos

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-sed-4.0.9

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-sed-4.1.4

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/sed-4.1.4-fix-invalid-ref-error.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/sed-4.1.4-makeinfo-c-locale.patch

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) sed-4.1.4.tar.gz

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking sed-4.1.4.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/sed-4.1.4/work

 * Applying sed-4.1.4-makeinfo-c-locale.patch ...                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 * Applying sed-4.1.4-fix-invalid-ref-error.patch ...                                                                                                  [ ok ]

/usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 43: sed: command not found

!!! ERROR: sys-apps/sed-4.1.4 failed.

!!! Function src_unpack, Line 45, Exitcode 127

!!! sed html doc

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

Ein sed finde ich nicht auf der Kiste, es sieht aber so aus, als wenn es zum emergen bzw. auch bei ./configure benutzt wird. Ein manuelles Installieren funktinoiert somit auch nicht -> er möchte beim ./configure ja das sed nutzen... 

Irgenteine Idee? Ich versteh das ganze nicht so wirklich.

Royal

----------

## schrippe

welche arch haste? könnte dir nen quickpkg von sed schicken, per mail? hab es für nen P4 kompiliert.

----------

## Raistlin

und sonst kannst du sed ja immer noch manuell runterladen und installieren...

----------

## Royal

 *Quote:*   

> und sonst kannst du sed ja immer noch manuell runterladen und installieren...

 

Das hab ich ja versucht. Aber auch beim ./configure wird nach sed verlangt. Bin jetzt gerade an der Quickpkg Sache dran.

Ne Ahnung _warum_ hier so ein Fehler auftritt hat keiner? Ich finde diesen Teufelskreis zwischen emerge und sed sehr spannend.

Royal

----------

## pablo_supertux

Nimm einfach eine stage2/3 und kopiere die Binary Datei von sed, dann installiere sed nochmal, damit alles sauber bleibt.

----------

## schrippe

das mit dem quickpkg habe ich von den tool quickpkg von portage abgeleitet. es baut dir einfach aus einem vorhandenen fertig installieren paket ein binary-archiv, das man sich auf "Halde" legen kann, um es später einfach und schnell wieder emergen kann.

----------

## SinoTech

 *schrippe wrote:*   

> das mit dem quickpkg habe ich von den tool quickpkg von portage abgeleitet. es baut dir einfach aus einem vorhandenen fertig installieren paket ein binary-archiv, das man sich auf "Halde" legen kann, um es später einfach und schnell wieder emergen kann.

 

Bzw. falls emerge nicht will, kann man es auch einfach nach "/" entpacken (da die gepackten Dateien mit vollem Verzeichnissnamen gespeichert werden).

```

$ tar -xjpf Gepacktes_Packet -C "/"

```

-x = Entpacken

-j  = Dateityp ist bzip2

-p = Berechtigungen beibehalten

-f  = Aus angegebener Dateilesen (Ansonsten Standarteingabe)

-C = Gibt Verzeichniss an in das entpackt werden soll

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Royal

So ich habs jetzt wieder am Laufen. Danke an schrippe.

Für näheres bitte hier nachlesen: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2687098.html#2687098

Danke an alle.

Royal

----------

